# weight



## packard82uk (Oct 16, 2012)

i need to put some weight on my chicken because of ill health
it ok now just needs to fatten it up now
has any body got any suggestions


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I add black oil sunflower seeds in the scratch for mine to give them extra calories in the long winter we have here. Other than that I don't know.


----------

